# Bridging Visa A (BVA) granted but Not Active



## chetu (May 8, 2013)

Hi guys,

Does anyone know when might the BVA become Active from Non Active.

I applied for an onshore partner visa 820, on 2nd April and received my BVA within an hour, and now I am in the process of uploading documents for 820. But the BVA says this:

_Application status
New Partner (subclass 820) application: Received
Current Visitor visa: Active
Bridging A visa: Not active_

My visitor visa was granted on 15 Dec 2017 but I only landed in Aus on 25th Jan 18. So I am calculating 3 months from that date when my BVA should become Active, but on 26th day too it's still Not Active.

My visitor visa 600 looks like the following:

_Date of visa application 26 November 2017

Visa Class Visitor (class FA)
Visa Subclass Visitor (subclass 600)
Visa Subclass Stream Tourist
Visa Grant Number xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Visa Grant Date 15 December 2017
Travel Document Number ABCDEFGH
Travel Document Country xxxxxxxxx
Must Not Arrive After 15 December 2018
Stay Period 3 month(s) from the date of each arrival
Travel Facility Multiple
Visa Conditions 8101 - NO WORK
8201 - MAXIMUM 3 MONTHS STUDY
8303 - ACTIVITY LIMITATION
8304 - SINGLE IDENTITY
8564 - MUST NOT ENGAGE IN CRIMINAL CONDUCT
8602 - NO PUBLIC HEALTH DEBT_

I am trying to apply for any jobs I can get my hands but stuck due to this. I will be very grateful for any help in this regard. Thank you


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

Look again at midnight.


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

Have you left the country and rendered since Jan?


----------



## chetu (May 8, 2013)

Mania said:


> Have you left the country and rendered since Jan?


Thank you Mania, I have stayed here and not left the country.

I checked today and it's active in VEVO but if I open the pdf notification in my immi account it says not active.


----------



## VisLinley (Apr 29, 2018)

If VEVO shows your BVA as being “active”, you will be fine. The reason being VEVO only shows the active visa at the time of checking and there can only be one active visa at one time.


----------

